# Funny (pics)



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a funny picture of Charlie. I don't know why he was laying like this but he was in this position for a while...



Anyone else with some funny pics?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Gosh, he is a cute retriever. And that is indeed a funny picture!


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats Funny! I couldn't tell if it was 1 dog or 2 !


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ginny said:


> Thats Funny! I couldn't tell if it was 1 dog or 2 !


:lol: I thought it was two dogs, too....


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Heres one. 
Cody is a really messy eater!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Charlie's a Retriever? Hmmm..I thought it was 2 dogs also...thanxs for sharing.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ginny said:


> Heres one.
> Cody is a really messy eater!


Oh my goodness...thats too cute. Thanxs for sharing. I know what you mean...some cats can be messy...we have a messy cat in our house


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

i know it's such a wierd pics huh? when my wife showed it to me it took me a while to figure out what i was looking at. It's a good memory of him, and a great way to remember what his personality was like. He was such a silly boy. We sure miss him.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ginny said:


> Heres one.
> Cody is a really messy eater!


Our cat Leia is like that too. She get's pieces of cat food all over the counter. It's ridiculous! Especially cuz then i have to clean it up! :doh:


----------

